

Fractal landscape: musicians with guns - overstepping artifacts - ohwp
http://vimeo.com/87696634

======
ohwp
I presume this was created with: Mandelbulb 3d
([http://www.fractalforums.com/mandelbulb-3d/](http://www.fractalforums.com/mandelbulb-3d/))

